
Storing Date/Times + TZ offset in Databases - bluesmoon
http://derickrethans.nl/storing-date-time-in-database.html
======
keefe
I was so skeptical of this title and after reading the article, it actually
makes a lot of sense. I'm still skeptical of the solution. I wonder about just
picking a timezone and storing all timestamps relative to that timezone -
doing the conversion at input. It seems that X seconds since 1970 in place Y
should be unique.

